
If your company requires you to work nights and weekends, your company is broken - john200ok
https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1209115637148274690
======
peglasaurus
Or should be compelled to pay double time for anything over 40 hours. No
excuses. Management need to learn how to actually manage. I'm looking at you
games industry. Yeah I'll single you out but there are plenty of other
examples. Theyre the ones who are angry reading this as they are repulsed by
the waste of time.

Lets explore a few aspects, then...

If you're working more than 40 hours your "real world" suddenly involves much
less community involvement. Your family has less time together. Interests
other than work suffer. You probably don't have any civic involvement.
Probably spending a lot of time in "junk time" activities. Sport/exercise is
likely limited to squeazing in lunch time or other oddball times. A bunch of
long term issues are likely chasing you even without your knowledge.

Everyone is different, I get it. Just don't think that 80 hour week doesn't
have long term impacts. Hopefully the exchange is worthwhile to you. It had
better be, you'll be paying 2x somehow in some way. And someone will receive
the benefit of your lost time.

